# Gunsmithing Schools



## SouthernKyllr (Apr 12, 2009)

Has anyone gone to gunsmithing school or taken gunsmithing courses?  I want to learn gunsmithing and would like to find a good school or course.

I have rebuilt a few pistols and rifles - I would like to learn a bit more.


----------



## 30ODD6 (Apr 13, 2009)

Piedmont Community College - Roxboro, NC
Montgomery Community College - Troy, NC


----------



## Jriley (Apr 13, 2009)

I've heard the one in Trinidad, CO is the best.


----------



## mike bell (Apr 13, 2009)

Trinidad is home to America’s premier gunsmithing school. TSJC has degree programs and also offers a series of short summer school type of courses in May, June and July each year for those who do not have time to pursue a degree.

Men and women, ranging in age from 18 to 70, have come from all over the world to study at Trinidad.  I went in 1991when I was 18.  We had people from Japan, New Zealand, South Africa,  and Europe.  Even had a legally blind guy and another one that was deaf.  

I went from 1991 till 1994.  I got an AA degree in gunsmithing and stayed for the third year advanced program which at the time was by invite only. Not sure if it still is or not.  I took Engraving and Advanced Engraving summer courses under Master Engraver John Barraclugh.

It was fun and I wish I utilized my time better and learned more.  I would have worked in a retail gun shop first and took some night courses in machine shop and welding.  That way I would have understood what I was doing better.  I was 18 right out of high school, just got married and had a baby..... It was hard.  I just wish I would have applied myself better and not wasted so much I was offered to learn.  Now Im tring to get to a higher level that I should have already been years ago... 

But hey I did have fun and it was a foundation to go build  on 

Holler if you have more questions.  heres a link to the summer courses.

http://nra.trinidadstate.edu/index.php/courses


----------



## Grub Master (Apr 14, 2009)

I am taking the one week class in gun repair and the 1911 class at Montgomery this summer.  There are around 14 in each class and they filled up in a couple of hours. I hope to at least learn enough that I take my guns apart to clean them that I will not need to put them in plastic bags and carry them to the gunsmith.  The only problem I see is the cost of the tools they expect you to have.  I hope to find some used ones and make do with some of what I have.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 19, 2009)

My dad went to the PA Gunsmith School (Pittsburgh) about 20 years ago.  George Thacker was the director and probably one of the most knowledgeable gunsmiths in the US.  Chief as he was known as passed away this past fall, but his son now runs the place as well as well as a few other gunsmiths with 30+ years of experience.  It was an 18 month course broken up into 5 or 6 parts (blueing, chambering, stock making, custom alteration, and a few others).    

It seems everybody has their own favorite gunsmith schools, but one thing that I have noticed after seeing many of the guns that were brought into my dad's shop that were supposed to be fixed by a gunsmith with other training, I would put a lot of stock in the PA school.  As is the case with all schooling, you get what you put in and there were several students when my dad was in school that did shoddy work despite great instruction.  This was probably due mostly to a lack of patience.  I would suggest taking a machining and welding course if you decide to go.  The most used tools that my dad has are his files.  His lathe and vertical mill are the other tools that he uses often.  These are the tools that really separate the parts changers from gunsmiths.


----------



## SouthernKyllr (May 5, 2009)

Thanks guys -- y'all have been very informative!!!


----------



## specialk (May 5, 2009)

30ODD6 said:


> Piedmont Community College - Roxboro, NC
> Montgomery Community College - Troy, NC




i know 2 guys that went to these schools, both are very competent gunsmiths, and the only ones who will work on my guns.....


----------



## SouthernKyllr (May 21, 2009)

specialk said:


> i know 2 guys that went to these schools, both are very competent gunsmiths, and the only ones who will work on my guns.....



Thank you SpecialK!!  I am still looking and still trying to decide correspondence or in-class.


----------



## iFish (May 21, 2009)

Let us know what you get worked out. I'd be interested in any event.


----------



## michaeljt (May 25, 2009)

Also don't forget Colorado School of Trades some of the top gunsmiths in the world have gone there. Jerry Fisher, D'Arcy Echols, Curt Crum just to name a few. Very much hands on.

Michael J


----------



## Roger T (Jun 22, 2009)

look up AGI gunsmithing courses.


----------

